# Today in my kitchen



## PierreRodrigue (Feb 10, 2012)

Sitting around by myself getting over this surgery, I finally had it, gotta do something, strict orders from the doc and the missus to stay outta the shop, so in the kitchen I find myself.
First I did some soft pretzles



Then I SWAGed a no knead bread (Scientific Wild A$$ Guess) 
Its a multigrain blend, and turned out fantastic! 



And for dinner I did Crepes


----------



## Deckhand (Feb 10, 2012)

I need to try making pretzels. My wife and I love them.


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 10, 2012)

Aunt Jemima's? Surely you could find some great maple syrup in Canada. I keep a spare jug next to my sharpening stones. 
The bread looks good.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Feb 10, 2012)

Log Cabin > Aunt Jemima's > Real Maple Syrup


----------



## Andrew H (Feb 10, 2012)

Johnny.B.Good said:


> Log Cabin > Aunt Jemima's > Real Maple Syrup



The one statement we don't have an appropriate smiley for on this website. I guess this one will have to suffice: :knife:

The pretzels look especially good, Pierre.


----------



## ajhuff (Feb 10, 2012)

GlassEye said:


> Aunt Jemima's? Surely you could find some great maple syrup in Canada. I keep a spare jug next to my sharpening stones.
> The bread looks good.



Oh the humanity!!!

-AJ


----------



## PierreRodrigue (Feb 10, 2012)

GlassEye said:


> Aunt Jemima's? Surely you could find some great maple syrup in Canada. I keep a spare jug next to my sharpening stones.
> The bread looks good.



Check the can next to the whipped cream, Direct from a small town in Quebec near where my dad grew up.  My kids like Aunt J's, Me I grew up on the real deal.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Feb 10, 2012)

Raise your kids on the real deal, you traitor!

I kid.

Looks carb-o-licious! I love fresh pretzels.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Feb 10, 2012)

PierreRodrigue said:


> My kids like Aunt J's, Me I grew up on the real deal.



Smart kids. 

I got a small bottle of the real deal in my stocking at Christmas this year (yes, we still do stockings!). It remains unopened.


----------



## sachem allison (Feb 10, 2012)

nutella, bananas and crepes with whipped cream . yum!


----------



## PierreRodrigue (Feb 10, 2012)

AND fresh mashed strawberries! :biggrin:


----------



## sachem allison (Feb 10, 2012)

yep


----------



## apicius9 (Feb 11, 2012)

And Gand Marnier!

Cool post, I especially like the crepes, looke like they came out great. 

Stefan


----------



## sachem allison (Feb 11, 2012)

apicius9 said:


> And Gand Marnier!
> 
> Cool post, I especially like the crepes, looke like they came out great.
> 
> Stefan


of course grand marnier.


----------



## don (Feb 11, 2012)

Carb-bonanza! Great looking pretzels, bread and crepes.


----------



## mr drinky (Feb 11, 2012)

Your surgery down time looks pretty tasty.

k.


----------

